# Weight issue aquarium stand



## CichPapa (Jun 7, 2013)

Hello!

I had a question about a stand build I was planning. I want to use all pine, but cant get it in 2*4 dimensions. So what I was thinking on using was 1*3 or 1*4 in place of the 2*4's in the pic. Do you think it would hold the weight of a 55 gal tank, with pool filter sand about 1 1/2 to 2" and about 30 pounds of rock or so with the water? Also using tongue and grove between vertical supports will make it like havin 4 1" ply front to back for vertical supports than just vertical legs or jacks. Also it will be up on 6 or 8 heavy duty adjustable cabinet legs which are rated for 450 pounds each, due to uneven floors in my apt. Any suggestions would be great.

The Cut list will change if I change to all pine!

Thx


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The legs are the worst part of it. If you had the frame like shown with end panels and a back sitting on the floor it would distribute the weight out. Having legs I think it would sag in the middle or the legs would go through the floor if there is a wood floor.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

One of the most important issues with any aquarium cabinet is minimizing the possibility of racking. With your drawing, there's not much done to prevent side/lateral forces. That would be done with gussets (triangulated braces connecting supports in two directions). You could make the whole cabinet with just ¾" plywood. It could bwe a hardwood plywood, or veneered.







.


























.


----------



## croaker (Aug 11, 2012)

I agree with cabinetman 3/4 inch ply works great.
Here is a pic of one of mine made out of ply.


----------



## CichPapa (Jun 7, 2013)

Apparently the people in the lumber stores here are hit and miss for knowledge and willingness to help, went back today found a very helpful and knowledgeable rep who is getting a shipment in of 2*4 pine just cause I asked for some, apparently they don't keep it in stock due to small demand for it, other reps were telling me no way to get it, who was also working lol. So the stand is going to be dimensions listed in pic with a couple of tweaks, the 48" 1*2 cross brace is changing to a 2*4 and adding some extra back vertical jack bracing for back end jacks to keep it ridged. ill post a pick of the changes i'm going to make, also thanks for pointing out the legs may be a issue as well, i'm starting to think that if I lay 2*4 on its side same width as the stand front to back under each vertical support, having 4 feet total and plain them to the proper angle of the floor to keep stand level for the tank, which is the only option in my apartment, that I can think of, so if I move I can make new feet for the floor in a sense, the new pick may better show what im thinking.

Thx for the suggestions btw

Oh and those stands look very nice!


----------



## CichPapa (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## MisterWalnut (Jun 27, 2012)

Late to the party here but I think the best people to ask would be the guys in this thread: 
http://reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1169964
You'd be surprised how much weight wood can hold. 
Its about 200 pages between thread splits. You shouldnt have any trouble finding out if your stand can hold your tank. Just by looking at it, I would say you would be fine since its only a 55 gallon tank.


----------

